# full crop, no emptying



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

I have had a recovering PMV pigeon for a month. She had been doing well from the very first day, eating a lot etc...

On Friday she stopped eating but her crop remained full. It was soft and mushy. On Saturday I administered some Nystatin to combat fungi growth in her crop. 

Yesterday evening (Sunday) I removed 37 ml of dark grey liquid from the crop doing the reverse of tube feeding. I found the syringe could not draw out any more liquid so I assumed that there was none left.
This morning the crop felt mushy again and I removed another 22 ml of liquid.

Is it possible that liquid comes back up to the crop from the next compartment of the digestive system (stomach ?) ?

I wonder if the crop is blocked from the rest of the digestive system or is it the stomach can't digest food and sends it back up.

The poops are a white liquid. There is no dark green compartment.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Pigifan,

Even if you can't see any canker you should treat with Flagyl /metronidazole and/or Spartrix (I use both) as there could be canker blocking, or partially blocking, the exit of the crop or the proventriculus.

PMV pigeons are particularly susceptble to canker.

The grey colour of the liquid makes me think of when I rescued My Little Angel who had PMV and sour crop. She was in a terrible state. I gave her a tablet of activated charcoal and she vomited up some black felt like stuff, then she collapsed on her side, I was certain that I had lost her. However, after that she made a slow improvement. Activated charcoal is an old fashioned remedy for sour crop, the problem is that it will also bind the flagyl and spartrix and prevent them from being absorbed so they would have to be given at different times. Personally I would give activated charcoal first 

While the pigeon is unable to get fluids out of its crop it is at risk of dehydration.

I am not a grreat fan of reverse tubing, apart from considering it extremely risky for the patient the few times that I have tried it I have not been able to find all the fluid that I knew was in there . I found that turning the pigeon upside down and gently milking the crop worked better, but that is also extremely risky...I have only used that in what I considered to be a life or death situation, fortunately it worked.

Cynthia


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

I think I would be too scared to try the upside down method. Especially with this particular pigeon that is quite feisty.
I have already given her spartrix.

Reverse tubing was done with no problems, no pigeon discomfort, however I probably did not find all of the liquid.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Pigi, can you get some Reglan? It helps increase peristalsis and is what I use for static crops. Dose is .5 mg/kg three times a day. You might want to withhold water until the crop gets moving and start her on antibiotics and keep her on the Nystatin. SubQ fluids would be good in a situation like this also.


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Ideal fabry pills are so nice to improve the digestive system work give her 2 with each meal and the tablet has no side afficts because just extract from natural herbs


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

Pharmacies don't sell activated charcoal in Greece but I'll ask if they sell any Reglan.
I am just googling the alternative names. They seem to be Maxolon (Shire/Valeant), Reglan (Schwarz Pharma), Degan (Lek), Maxeran (Sanofi Aventis), Primperan (Sanofi Aventis), and Pylomid (Bosnalijek) and the active ingredient is Metoclopramide.


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

OK, I found Reglan is sold as Primperan in Greece and it is in 10 mg tablets.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have found 4 tablepoons of ACV to a cup of water to be very effective with
crop stasis.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Even if you can't see any canker you should treat with Flagyl and/or metronidazole (I use both)


OOOPS! Sorry, I meant Falgyl/metronidazole and or Spartrix!  I have edited it now...thanks fp for pointing that out to me 

Cynthia


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Pigi, if you want to use the Reglan, and we assume your bird's weight is 300 grams, then you'd need .15 mg of medicine 3x/day. If you take 1/2 of a 10-mg tab, crush it, and dissolve it in 5 ml of water, you get a 1 mg/ml suspension, so of that, you'd need .15 ml.


----------



## pigifan (Nov 2, 2005)

I have medicated with the Reglan equivalent. I just did it by dissolving the tablet in 60 ml water and giving 1 ml.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Give the reglan three times a day 30 minutes before meals. I found it to be very effetive for crop stasis.
Also feed small amounts of food at a time.
I would also continue the Nystatin as PMV birds tend to get fungal infections due to their compromised immune system.

Reti


----------

